# Cast nets



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

OOooo...this is gunna be fun! There are many different ways to throw a net, and many different nets to throw. I have done most of them, and broke a couple in the process. It all has to deal with your strenth, the weight of your net, and your balance/timing.

First is holding the net. Wrap your line in your non-throwing hand with the last loop grabbing the net just below the horn. Make sure the line is not tangling in your loops. This will make it so your net doesn't close properly. If your net is big you will need to hold additional loops in the net to make it short enough to throw. In a 12ft net you need to grab it 3 times. First at the horn, and every 4ft after that. The end result is a section of net hanging down that you have grabbed about waist level. This will give you the most throwing advantage in most situations. When thowing your net when wading you might want to make it shorter so it doesn't drag on the water when throwing.

Second thing to learn is that you don't need to put it in your teeth, lol. Mine arn't great, but I like them enough to not mess them up. Instead of putting the line in your mouth, put about 1-2 pulls over your throwing shoulder.

Third place your hand on the inside of the net. Pull about half the weight into your throwing hand. Think of throwing a frisbee, thats the best method for moving the weight around. This balanced out you can hold a while, or have another person motor around with you on the bow without getting tired.

When throwing the net use a pendilum motion. Rock the weight to your back foot. Once the weight is rocked back, you will feel it start to move back forward. Swing it forward using the weight of the net plus a little bit of strenght. Let your throwing hand go when it's pointed at the bait.

There are many different types of nets out there. There are 3 nets that I use on a regular basis. 10ft-1/4" is the best for catching bait in sub 3ft of water. This net is good because it doesn't gill most bait that you find on the grass flats. Or give you that X-mas tree effect. Second net is a 12ft-3/8". This net is great for 3+ft of water, or throwing at mullet where a faster sink rate is needed. The less fabric on the net the faster it sinks. Last net is a 12ft-1/2" I use this as a bridge/beach net. Great for 10ft of water where you have chummed up bait, and you need a really fast sink rate. Also because of the less fabric used on the net it is less likely to balloon and close before it hits the bottom.

-Richard


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone having problems with their teeth from throwing a net. My grandmother (nearing 90 now) taught me, and she's still got a great smile. I was crazy enough to use a net when I had braces, and although I don't suggest it, I never popped a bracket then either. 

When grasping the net below my mouth, I grab it about half way down and get about 2/3 of the net in my throwing hand. I NEVER swing it back more than once as it starts to twist and tangle with any extra swings. Other than that, I do the same as SW.

One of the most comical events I ever witnessed involving a cast net was a woman throwing a net (couldn't have been bigger than 7') off the top of the solid roof over a large pontoon boat. They were sitting over a spot everyone I had watched pull in a day's worth of bait with one throw all day. The net was mostly closed every time it hit the water, and she rarely pulled in more than a couple pogies.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Second thing to learn is that you don't need to put it in your teeth


So true, but if people learn to throw without using their teeth,
there goes half the entertainment factor. I've seen folks tossing
nets in slimy water, full of trash and floating garbage, and still
grab a mouth full of net in order to make it spin open. Gross!

                                            

;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if i cant catch them in the net i atleast hope to knock em out with the lead   ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What diameter net? Do you use your teeth?  :-?  ;D


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Just practice reading isn't going to help it's just something you learn.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed, practice is necessary. We've got umpty-jillion years of experience here to learn from.
I'm looking for techniques that will produce a flat trajectory and accuracy with distance.
Most are taught to be tossed upwards. That gives more time for the baitfish to spook and scatter.
Especially in areas where they've learned what a cast net is.
Majority of the youtube vids involve teeth and result in a short toss.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you want to give it a spin, comes down on the bait like the shadow of death


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 9' net and have no clue how to throw it.
I already gave up....lol

Alonzo (gettingitdone) tried giving me cast net throwing lessons one day in his yard, but using his net that's like 15'. lol

I couldn't even get it a quarter open. lol

I'll purchase a smaller net and try to learn, but honestly, I mostly fish artificial anyhow, but it's always good just in case nothing in my tackle box is working.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

I' use a 9' net , had forgotten how to throw it after not using one for yrs and falling of my jon boat and having my son laugh at me , I watched a couple of u-tube videos and this was the best technique for me is to
1) wrap rope in left hand , 
2) grab the horn ,
3) make a loop in net , 
4) now with the weights hanging straight down i divide the weights into two groups ,
5) take the gourp on the right and pull it back over the weights on the left making sure the net hooks on my thumb keeping the weights seperate ,
6) reach down and eithe put the net in my teeth or throw a bit over my shoulder
7) reach back down and grab a weight with my right hand and then grab the right bundle of weights (that are resting on my thumb) 
8) just with a quarter of a spin i let er rip,,works good for me sorry if its not real clear


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dug my cast net out of storage. Haven't used it to catch bait in over 9 years.
Grabbed a tape measure to get some numbers...
12 foot diameter; 3/8 inch mesh; 25 foot leash; 7 lbs of lead on the skirt. (yes, I weighed it)
Took it out on the lawn and with my weaker arm tossed the net 35 feet.(very sloppy toss)

No, I did not hang on to the leash... 

So it's probable, that with a bit of practice, a 40 foot toss is reasonable.
Now to find a technique that accomplishes that goal without using teeth,
or throwing my shoulder out of joint, or straining my back.
And doesn't involve wearing a wet net over my shoulder and arm.
After putting a longer leash on it.

Picky, ain't I.   ;D


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

This is the best way i can pancake a 12' no problem, but you have to use your teeth like you said. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwMqRnCAsSw


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Best way to get bait is to go to Don's bait & tackle


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Then why does Don's sell cast nets?  ;D


Jared, that was the first way I learned,
direct from the instructions included with the net,
but I've seen a few other methods that don't involve teeth
or wearing the net. And I've learned a couple others.
But most are really short throws.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw a guide in the Bahamas throw a big net the same way as you and I would throw a small net. But he was definately stronger than you and I (at least me). 

He waded and looped the net in his right hand and held a small amount in his left and held his left hand right on his chest and then threw the net as a ping pong paddle as he rotated his body and all 12-14 ft opened wide and engulfed the bait. That is my extent of ever seeing one in use.

BTW- Don sells nets because people spend $150, get frustrated and then come back and buy his bait. Almost as good as a scratch off lottery ticket.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> people spend $150, get frustrated and then come back and buy his bait.



Sad but true Duck.
I've seen grown men that can walk and chew gum at the same time,
yet still can't quite get the hang of spinning a net open and make it land on the bait.
Like I said, fun to watch!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Best way to get bait is to go to Don's bait & tackle



Seriously!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I've seen grown men that can walk and chew gum at the same time


It is completely unfair that you arbitrarily stereotype me and I am relieved that I know my limits and that I am not a subject of you enjoyment pleasure.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I've seen grown men that can walk and chew gum at the same time
> 
> It is completely unfair that you arbitrarily stereotype me


Why? You can walk AND chew gum at the same time!
Every time I attempt to chew gum and do anything else,
sooner or later I end up biting the inside of my cheek.



Sounds like I'm the one operating with a handicap!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've spent the past few days watching instructional videos about tossing cast nets,
reading how to's from manufacturers and other websites, then trying the techniques.
I removed the leash for starters because I was in the back yard and didn't want to
waste time recoiling after every toss. My dogs enjoyed watching. I tried all the styles
I could find that didn't involve teeth or over the shoulder or arms. I like to stay dry
when it's cold and don't care for the taste of E-Coli, salmonella or amoebic dysentary.

First thing I found out, practice on a clean lawn.
Pine needles, twigs and leaves are not your friend!
Especially when it comes to 3/8 inch mesh.

Parts of a cast net described in this link...

http://www.fishing-catalog.com/leefisher/info.htm

( I tried their style, took a bit longer to set up before throwing, but was effective )

Second thing is make sure the brail lines hang straight from the horn to the leadline.
If they are twisted all you throw is a tangled mess.

The last set of pictures on the following linked page was the easiest for me to throw.
This was using a 12 foot diameter, 7 lb net. All I need for the shallow waters I fish.

http://www.castnetworld.com/cast-net-throwing.html

I added one more step to be able to get a consistent spread each time.
After step three, extend the index finger of the net and rope holding hand.
Hang the leadline just picked up in step three over the tip of the index finger.
as shown in the pic below










Then slide the other hand along the lead line back to the center of your chest.
That puts you in the position as shown in step four. Ready to throw.
It's not so much the throwing that gets the net to open,
as it is the rotation of your upper body. It's more about finesse than muscle.
Once I got consistent throws to open, then I started increasing the distance.
You'd be surprised how easy it is to learn and throw.
No teeth, no dripping net over arms or shoulders.

Astound your friends, amaze your family.
Show kids trying to catch bait how it's supposed to be done!

                                         

Oh, one other minor item, remember to let go when you toss. Don't try to stop once you start!
Those leads are moving fast about a center of rotation, just like a tetherball!
They'll smack you in the ribs with as much uuumph as you put into 'em!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The last set of instructions (5' nets) is exactly the way that guide in the Bahamas threw it. Looked like a very clean way to throw it.

I have been bitten by the cast net bug in the past and now I support my mom and pop bait shops.

If you put a cast net in my hand I can provide high levels of entertainment value. And I believe I am only in existance to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Brett,

Two things that might help. If the water is dirty and you want to avoid getting any in your mouth it is easy to fix. Find an outrigger clip that is adjustable and designed so it won't tangle. Wear it around your neck and clip the lead line to it just as you would use your teeth.

Second thing, go to Memphis net and twine and look for cast nets called youth or old mans nets. They are light weight, about 8' long and just fine for finger mullet or any bait in shallow water. I throw 12' nets for large mullet in deeper water. They weigh about 30# because they must sink quick. Also the mesh size is 2 3/4 stretch. There is no need for more than an 8' net to catch bait inshore. To net pilchards offshore a large and heavy net is a must have, but that is a whole nother story.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Frank.
I figured you'd add something worthwhile to this thread.



The nice thing about the the technique I'm using now
is that it's easy to for me to toss lefty. Right shoulder is acting up.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow I watched the video and learned what I have been doing wrong for years Thanks to this thread I now know how to throw my net properly every time 
Thanks again


----------

